

Mars Rover Landing "7 Minutes of Terror" - rwhitman
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57460275-76/nasa-details-looming-mars-rover-landing-7-minutes-of-terror/

======
rwhitman
Seems like a lot of moving parts

